# W-Lan Stick sehr langsam



## vikingr87 (13. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Für meinen neuen Computer habe ich mir diesen WLan Stick zugelegt:
TP Link WN725N Nano

Ich habe eine DSL 6000er Leitung bei Vodafone, bekomme mit dem Lan-Kabel auch die volle Bandbreite, mit dem Stick aber nur ca. 50kb/s.

Die Luftlinie zum WLan Router beträgt ca. 6 Meter, ist aber in einem anderem Raum. Es ist eine in die jahregekommene Easybox von Vodafone.

Mit dem integrierten WLan meines Laptops gibt es hingegen keine Schwierigkeiten bei gleichem Stellplatz.

Nun meine Frage, ob das Gerät nur nichts taugt oder ob es vllt. eine andere Fehlerquelle gibt.

In naher Zukunft steht ein Wechsel auf eine 100K Leitung mit neuem FritzBox Router an. Daher bitte erstmal nur Tipps bzgl. des Sticks. Solltet ihr den Fehler beim Stick vermuten, so bin ich auch für günstige Alternativen dankbar.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## vikingr87 (15. Juni 2014)

Weiß keiner Rat?


----------



## PCGAMERrin (15. Juni 2014)

Naja ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit solchen WLAN nano sticks immer Probleme hatte mit der Performance. 
Hast du die neuste Software drauf ?


----------



## drebbin (15. Juni 2014)

Wand mit stahlmatten sind wunderbare Störungen.
Schon probiert den PC mal test weise neben dem Router zu testen, um den wand Einfluss auszuschließen?
Aktuelle Treiber und Firmware des Sticks und des Routers? 

MFG drebb


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Was definierst du denn unter sehr langsam?

Wie schnell ist denn der Laptop?

8 Euro, naja


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

vikingr87 schrieb:


> Für meinen neuen Computer habe ich mir diesen WLan Stick zugelegt:
> TP Link WN725N Nano



Von diesem "Fitzelding" würde ich nicht all zu viel erwarten. Probiere vielleicht mal etwas in dieser Richtung mit einer Antenne:

300 Mbit/s WLAN Stick Gold Edition C103 mit abnehmbarer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder besser noch:

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WDN...TF8&qid=1402820842&sr=1-2&keywords=wlan+karte


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Jap, ich denke die sollten da definitiv mehr leisten.


----------



## vikingr87 (15. Juni 2014)

Ja, habe die neuesten Treiber direkt von der Herstellerseite geladen und installiert. Bekomme auch keinerlei Fehlermeldungen oder dergleichen. Sieht soweit alles gut aus. Nur eben die Geschwindigkeit lässt stark zu wünschen übrig.

Habe mir nun mal den vorgeschlagenen Stick gekauft und probiere den mal aus. Bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht viel verkehrt machen.

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Gern!
Ich hoffe das klappt dann alles mit dem neuen.


----------



## vikingr87 (18. Juni 2014)

Neuer Stick mit Antenne da, neueste Treiber installiert. Bringt zwar mehr Leistung, leidet aber unter ständigen Verbindungsabbrüchen 

Langsam nervt es mich! Die Entfernung ist wirklich nicht gigantisch und mit dem alten Laptop, war die WLAN-Verbindung immer gegeben. Liegt es an der Höhe und eine Antenne wie diese könnte Abhilfe schaffen: TP-Link TL-ANT2408C Indoor-Desktop-Rundstrahlantenne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bin etwas ratlos und der neue Internetanbieter samt neuen Router lässt noch bis August auf sich warten.


----------



## vikingr87 (19. Juni 2014)

Hilfe!


----------



## Tra6zon (24. Juni 2014)

ich habe seit neuem auch diese probleme bin bei der telekom und habe diesen stick:

Hercules Wireless N USB mini ( HWNUm-300) - Hercules

habe es eigentlich immer in der usb 3.0 buchse gehabt, evtl. liegt es ja daran?!

versuche es jetzt mal an der usb 2.0 buchse.

ich melde mich, wenn es neues gibt.

PS: ich habe in den energieeinstellungen auf höchstleistung gestellt. Kann das, das Problem sein?


----------



## Tra6zon (26. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe seit dem wechsel der Buchse (von USB 3.0 zu 2.0) keinerlei Probleme festgestellt. Wahrscheinlich hat mein WLan-Stick zuviel Strom bekommen?! Keine Ahnung 

Naja, jetzt funktioniert es wieder ganz normal


----------



## VortexAcherontic (1. April 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe auch ein sehr interessantes Problem, habe einen Nano WLAN Stick TL-WN725N und folgendes Problem, mir ist bewusst das die Performance dieser Sticks nicht die beste ist, aber trozdem folgendes Problem, hab ne 50 Mbit/s Leitung, und auf Grund meiner Hardware Ausstatung einen Computer via LAN-Kabel direkt am Internet, komm da auch auf gute 6 MB/s download, aber der Stick, über den mein 2ter PC verbunden ist kommt auf "nur" 1,2 MB/s manchmal 1,8 MB/s AAABER auch nur unter meinem openSUSE 42.1 Leap 64bit (Linux), 2.8 MB/s waren auch schon mal drin.
Naja jetzt kommt aber der clue an der Sache, er ist eh schon recht langsam mit max max max 2,8 MB/s aber unter WIndows 7 Professional SP1 64bit kommt der auf maximal 860 KB/s.
Hab den Treiber mehr mals neu installiert, den neusten aus dem Internet geladen und installiert, USB 3.0 Ports und USB 2.0 Ports ausprobiert, aber immer das selbe. Andere USB Geräte wie USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten kommen aber auf die für sie normalen Übertragungsraten, also schließ ich eine fehl Funktion der USB Treiber aus.
Kann mir einer Sagen was sowas verursachen könnte?
Das der Stick unter Windows so langsam ist und unter Linux gut 2 - 3mal so schnell, aber auch nicht die maximal Geschwindigkeit erreicht?

Ach ja und noch etwas wichtiges zu meinem Hardware Setup, da ich nur eine LAN-Buchse in der Wand habe, und auch nur ein LAN-Kabel, keinen LAN-Hub und deshalb habe ich meinen Laptop (instllaiert ist eine openSUSE 13.1 also auch ein Linux) als WLAN Router verwende und darüber meinem PC via WLAN den Internet zugang ermögliche.

Hier noch mal die Zsmfassung falls verwirrung entsteht xD

50 Mbit/s Leitung (ca 6 MB/s download)
Nano WLAN Stick TL-WN725N
- unter Linux ca 1,4 MB/s
- unter WIndows 800KB/s
Laptop als WLAN Router konfiguriert

PS.: habe auch mal meine Firewall etc deaktiviert um zu sehen ob die unter Win da was drosselt, aber Fehlanzeige.

Gruß,
Vortex A.


----------

